# Breeding Sciaenochromis Ahli



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Back about 6 months ago, I bought a male Ahli cichlid from beverley's and put him in my african cichlid community (120 gallons). since then, I bought a female for him at a fish farm, and they bred once, then showed no interest in her because he grew a little and she became smaller. Iput her in a 20 gallon until she grows to be bigger than him, then plan to move him there too until they breed. then I will remove him and put him back in the 120 gallon so she can incubate. I know that technically this is too small of a tank to breed them in, but it's all I got. what do I need to feed her to get her to grow fastest, in addition to small (1 gallon) waterchanges daily? what should I feed her when she is ready to breed? her current diet is spectrum medium sinking large fish formula. the Ph is about 8, and the ammonia is 0. here are a few pictures:









He is the real deal! he is not the fryeri, because only the ahli has those faint bars!

















the second picture shows her bars better.


----------



## Henry Wollentin (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello Daniel,

your fish is not _Sciaenochromis ahli_. It is _Sciaenochromis fryeri_!

_Sciaenochromis ahli_ is another species of cichlids from Lake Malawi, but it is bigger and not so blue.

Look at this site:

Malawi Dream - Sciaenochromis ahli Masimbwe Island


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

turns out that he is really S. fryeri (Maleri Is.), a different color morph than the regular fryeri.... African Cichlid Genus Gallery
scroll down to the bottom.....


----------

